# am i only one recv'g private emails from ED-RRR?



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

(ironically, i'm don't appear to have permission to read them from the forum page)


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

nope...
if you look at the top of the message, there is a multiple recepient list ...
I got seven, replied that I missed his posts .
and he even said that I was a DCC guru in post #7, not often he gives praise
but timewarp apparently got eight, so Ed must like him more than the rest of us


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Nothing like fruit and nuts with your Sunday breakfast.
Sorry, A fruit who is nuts.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

just a fyi

*Recipients*: Big Ed, Bwells, Chip, CTValleyRR, Cycleops, DonR, eljefe, ErnestHouse, fcwilt, Fire21, Frisco Firefly, gregc, gunrunnerjohn, Lemonhawk, Mark R., mopac, Old_Hobo, rogruth, Suncat2000, time warp, tooter, wvgca 

but it looks like Teledoc got left out for some reason??


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2016)

I was left out! Is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

He doesn't appear to be a happy camper!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Bwells said:


> He doesn't appear to be a happy camper!


this seems to be fourth user ID that he's had...
I wonder if this new user ID of his will last until noon ??


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah, this social hobby forum business can sure tax a person, pushing some to the breaking point. Will Smith put it best: Don't start nuthin', won't be nuthin'! :laugh:

Aren't we all here cause we like little Choo choos? Now it's bordering on cyber- terrorism? Really?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Gone again....thanks guys!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He's nothing if not persistent, I feel sorry for the guy, he must have one screwed up life to keep coming back like this.

It's not noon and he's gone.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I think I recall him saying he wrote user manuals and that was why he had this color, capitalization odd style of presenting things. Wonder who got stuck with those manual?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

He obviously labors under the delusion that anyone on this forum thinks of him as anything beyond a sadly delusional old crackpot at this point.

He's lucky I'm not the forum owner, because i would be looking at legal measures at this point. He neeeds to be under psychiatric care.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

There's tons of other forums out there - you'd think he'd move on and find another one after getting the door slammed in his face a few times.

Mark.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

CTValleyRR said:


> He obviously labors under the delusion that anyone on this forum thinks of him as anything beyond a sadly delusional old crackpot at this point.


Unless you have legal pull in Canada, good luck.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Unless you have legal pull in Canada, good luck.


I think you meant to comment on the OTHER part of my comment. Although, if i understand correctly, Vertical scope is a Canadian company.

Does anyone bother to actually resd anything he posts, once it's apparent that it is ED? I know i didn't.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Unless you have legal pull in Canada, good luck.


Oh, and that wasn't intended as a shot at you, BTW. Sorry if it came off that way.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

And he's back at it, under another user ID.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just plugged that loophole, seems unregistered users could still send PM, not any more.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

A few of us got a nice PM about clickety clack sounds. It was from our favorite Psycho who said his real name was ED-RRR.
His [fact] stated real trains don't make those sounds.
Can you post that here, John?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

time warp said:


> A few of us got a nice PM about clickety clack sounds. It was from our favorite Psycho who said his real name was ED-RRR.
> His [fact] stated real trains don't make those sounds.
> Can you post that here, John?


That's what I was referring to in post #17 above. Unfortunately, not having any stomach for inane drivel, I deleted it unread.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Expand your mind, Ben! Why would an iron wheeled train moving at a high rate of speed weighing 100's of tons make any noise? Why does my 87:1 train not run silently? Apparently you and I are not doing something right.I'd be happy to forward you the ultra informative information.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I miss his posts but I got 7 PMs this morning. He is always a real hoot!


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Finally had the time to read all the PMs I got this morning .... I miss all the pretty colors, capitalizations, quotes and smilies ....

Probably just as well it wasn't posted to the forum - looked like a lot of fodder for disputes again.

Mark.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

time warp said:


> Expand your mind, Ben! Why would an iron wheeled train moving at a high rate of speed weighing 100's of tons make any noise? Why does my 87:1 train not run silently? Apparently you and I are not doing something right.I'd be happy to forward you the ultra informative information.


ED has already EXPLODED my head by doing such things as posting a diagram of what is clearly a series circuit and claiming it's parallel!

Besides, the answer is obvious -- even prototype trains in 1850 used all electric propulsion and ran on welded rails. Duh! Any MORON knows that!

The only ED related question i need an answer to is why does he bother?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Bwells said:


> I miss his posts but I got 7 PMs this morning. He is always a real hoot!


If he could avoid all the drama and personal attacks, it WOULD be funny!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mark R. said:


> Finally had the time to read all the PMs I got this morning .... I miss all the pretty colors, capitalizations, quotes and smilies ....
> 
> Probably just as well it wasn't posted to the forum - looked like a lot of fodder for disputes again.
> 
> Mark.


You almost make me sorry i didn't read them. Almost.

Of the brief glimpses I had, it just looked like more personal attacks.

I'm pretty sure I saw Mark Gurries' good name dragged through the mud again, too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sadly, (or actually not so sadly), I only looked at the first one briefly and then nuked them all. I also plugged the hole where an unverified user could send PM, I never noticed that was active, it was never an issue before.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Is there any rhyme or reason to the "To:" list? I'm a nobody in a crowd of MTF big wigs.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Special offer:
For only $9.95 plus S&H you can own the entire "Sunday with ED" gift set, including all 7 hit releases! And, if you call in the next 20 minutes you get the mind numbing"real trains don't clickety clack" bonus composition, suitable for framing.
Don't miss out, the perfect Christmas gift!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

ErnestHouse said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason to the "To:" list? I'm a nobody in a crowd of MTF big wigs.


 You ain't a nobody! You are our friend.:thumbsup:

Eds like a T Rex, he only sees what moves. You must have moved when he was raving at some point.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I also plugged the hole where an unverified user could send PM, I never noticed that was active, it was never an issue before.


It must have taken quite a bit of time for seven long 'cut 'n' paste' sessions .. 
I hope that I never get that bored


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

What that man needs is a hobby!:goofball:


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sadly, (or actually not so sadly), I only looked at the first one briefly and then nuked them all. I also plugged the hole where an unverified user could send PM, I never noticed that was active, it was never an issue before.


John, is he coming in from the same IP address? If so, couldn't you just block his address?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

highvoltage, That has already been done, and more.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

highvoltage said:


> John, is he coming in from the same IP address? If so, couldn't you just block his address?


He's using proxy servers and coming from all over the globe. I know we're slow, but not that slow.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

time warp said:


> Special offer:
> For only $9.95 plus S&H you can own the entire "Sunday with ED" gift set, including all 7 hit releases! And, if you call in the next 20 minutes you get the mind numbing"real trains don't clickety clack" bonus composition, suitable for framing.
> Don't miss out, the perfect Christmas gift!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

time warp said:


> What that man needs is a hobby!:goofball:


Or a psychiatrist.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe we should send ED's description to Mirriam-Webster, to be filed under "Troll".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Probably enough of this, the sooner we forget this clown, the better.


----------

